#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: نداشتن اینترنت در شبکه

## davood.h

با سلام دوستان عزیز شبکه ایی با مشخصات ذیل دارم
11 نود (10 کامپیوتر و یک لپ تاپ)
شبکه کاملا کابلی است
از طریق یک سوئیچ 16 پورت شبکه هستند
در این شبکه 2 مودم یکی برای اینترنت و دیگری برای اینترانت استفاده میشود
از دو گیت وی استفاده کردم تا به اینترنت و اینترانت دسترسی داشته باشم
برای این منظور گیت وی اصلی را آی پی مودم اینترنت گذاشتم و برای دسترسی به اینترانت از دستور روت استفاده کردم
نود ها کاملا هم را می بینند و اینترانت هم همه دارند
فقط !!!
لپ تاپ و یکی از سیستمها اجبارا ویندوزشان XP است که این دو سیستم هم اینترنت دارند هم اینترانت ولی مشکل اینجاست که در بقیه سیستمها که ویندوز 7 دارند اینترنت یا خیلی کند است یا ندارند در صورتیکه به مودم اینترنت کاملا ping دارم بدون هیچ مشکلی در شبکه داخلی ونیز اینترانت هم هیچ مشکلی نداریم 

راه حلی برای رفع این مشکل کسی داره یا نه ؟؟؟

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

روی یکی از سیستم ها که مشکل داره یک کارت شبکه pci  متصل کن و تست بگیر . نتیجه رو بهم بگو /

----------

*davood.h*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## mj_blue

تست نکردم ولی فکر نکنم توی ویندوز بتونی دو تا گیتوی داشته باشی و درست کار کنن
لود بالانسینگ راه بنداز
سخت افزارات چی هست؟
البته میتونی هم توی ویندوز Route کنی با CMD
البته قبلش تست کن باید جالب باشه
DHCP دوتا مودمتو خاموش کن
توی یک رنج آیپی بده
گیتوی ها دوتا باشن
متریکا آتوماتیک

----------

*AMD*,*davood.h*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## davood.h

ممنون با دستور Route انجامش دادم تمام کارهایی و که گفتی جالب اینجاست واسه سیستمهای ویندوز 7 فقط این مشکل رو دارم فردا برم اونجا ببینم چه میشه ممنون از کمکتون

----------

*AMD*,*mj_blue*,*افشین سالاری*

----------

